# [Q] deodexing gallery making it slow?



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

Is it possible that deodexing the gallery makes it slow? I don't know if there's any tie between the two, so just curious. All I know is that the gallery in GC is brutally slow. It takes longer than normal to load all the images, and when pictures are opened, they start blurry (like an image on a slow internet connection) and then loads completely. This was not the case when the phone was stock. Now that I'm thinking about it, I don't remember if the stock rooted rom I used was deodexed or not. I suppose the other question would be, is GC using a different version of the gallery than stock?

Sent from my Gummy Charged FE 2.0 SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Chitala383 (Oct 9, 2011)

U can try deleting the gallery app using titanium and download it again from the market


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

I would suggest Quickpic from the market... a way battery gallery app imo


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

anoninja118 said:


> I would suggest Quickpic from the market... a way battery gallery app imo


i delete gallery and use quickpic but it is still very slow to load on gummy for some reason? never had this problem before.


----------



## binglejellsx2 (Jun 22, 2011)

From my observations, the stock Samsung one actually behaves different from all the other AOSP versions I've used. It moves super fast - too fast for my tastes. It looks like it's in fast forward.

So it might not be that it's deodexed, but rather that it's AOSP.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Samsung's Gallery app has changes to it that the AOSP version of Gallery doesn't have, some of them make it faster, such as the method that it uses to load images. Odds are, the stock version was replaced as I've had issues with a few deodexed apks in the Gingerbread ROMs we have.


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

That explains the other issue I have with the "share" app list running off the screen.

Sent from my Gummy Charged FE 2.0 SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------

